# NGD Carbon Fiber Content



## XEN (Aug 25, 2011)

I just got this in last night and couldn't stop playing long enough to take any pictures - here's the flyer from their Facebook page:





I tried Blackbird and Rainsong, but this one just felt and sounded so good, and warm too. I had to have it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 25, 2011)

Neat-o


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 25, 2011)

ah im jealous, ive had such bad carbon fiber acoustic gas lately, moreso than any other piece of gear. Think im gonna try to get one of the Emerald 7 string ones in the next year or so, its too bad CA and Rainsong dont make 7s =[

nice to see Peavey bringing CA back from the dead also.


----------



## XEN (Aug 25, 2011)

I know man, I wish! The good thing is that it pushes out a lot of low end. Drop D sounded fat


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh shit! Nice!


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool - Congrats!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 25, 2011)

urklvt said:


> I know man, I wish! The good thing is that it pushes out a lot of low end. Drop D sounded fat



Yea. Thats nice to know on the Drop D, im still deciding if I should try for a 7 or just get a 6, which obviously is much easier/affordable (can pick between any CA/Rainsong/Emerald).. 

I wanna start doing more solo acoustic type things, everything from like chord melody jazz to the percussive Andy Mckee type style, which I think both would benefit from a low B string.. but I dunno if it'd get in the way for normal acoustic playing (moreso than electric, as electric you don't really strum all 6 strings too often)

I heard CF acoustics have a more "clear" tone to them, and better projection, which makes me quite interested (other than the normal benefits; living like 30 mins away from the Atlantic Ocean won't totally kill an acoustic like my last few ones if I left them outside of the case for afew days)


----------



## bostjan (Aug 25, 2011)

If you can't stop playing long enough to take pictures, have someone else take pictures while you are playing, or better yet, make a video so everyone can hear it, too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO!!!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 25, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO!!!


THIS.


----------



## wlfers (Aug 26, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> THIS.



2X!


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 26, 2011)

bostjan said:


> If you can't stop playing long enough to take pictures, have someone else take pictures while you are playing, or better yet, make a video so everyone can hear it, too.



Yeah! What he said!


----------



## XEN (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll try and get something recorded this weekend.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 26, 2011)

I have no doubt that it sounds good. I own a lot of carbon acoustics.

The only thing I'm not crazy about, and which prevented me from buying Composite Acoustics instruments in the past, is the inability to adjust relief on the neck, since they have no truss rod. That's just a personal thing for me, and I wish them the best of luck on this go around....


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice. Looks legit.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 27, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I have no doubt that it sounds good. I own a lot of carbon acoustics.
> 
> The only thing I'm not crazy about, and which prevented me from buying Composite Acoustics instruments in the past, is the inability to adjust relief on the neck, since they have no truss rod. That's just a personal thing for me, and I wish them the best of luck on this go around....



doesnt some carbon fiber acoustics have a trussrod now though? I know the CA's dont, but either Rainsong (hybrids?) or Emerald, I believe have them.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 27, 2011)

Rainsong started using them on their Advanced series, of which I own several. The other reason I like the Advanced series is because it has a bolt-on neck, so I can adjust the neck angle. A lot of the carbon guitars I run across seem to be set up for bluegrass flatpicking, and can't be adjusted into modern fingerstyle territory. 

Rainsong also incorporated a truss rod into their NT neck design, which had input from Steve "Fly Like an Eagle" Miller. I know that at least some Emerald models have a truss rod.

My Rainsong 12-string has no truss rod, and works pretty well, but it's funny that my Hohner 12-string is more dialed in....


----------



## XEN (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's a quick vid with the MXL 990 panned slightly to one side, and the 1/4" output of the guitar panned slightly to the other side (flat eq, 50/50 blend of piezo and iband). Hell if I remember which was which.

Flame away, but no one can be harsher on my playing than I. 

Composite Acoustics GX - YouTube


----------



## JPMike (Aug 28, 2011)

how does it sound?


----------



## XEN (Aug 30, 2011)

It sounds very warm and full. It's a very satisfying and inspiring tone.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 31, 2011)

I envy you! I always liked the look and feel of carbon for acoustics and traditional instruments (I once heard a double bass made of carbon fiber, it was phenomenal !!!)

Edit : I forgot a word duhh!!11!ONE


----------



## XEN (Sep 15, 2011)

Ishan said:


> I envy you! I always liked the look and feel of carbon for acoustics and traditional instruments (I once heard a double bass made of carbon fiber, it was phenomenal !!!)
> 
> Edit : I forgot a word duhh!!11!ONE


I don't know if you're old enough to remember V-Line by Vincent Berton. I would LOVE to learn how to make resin guitars like his. It's really hard to find any detailed info online though.

Biographical information, Vincent Berton, Vline guitars, France 1980s


----------

